# 67 Cremina refurb



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just to get the lever lovers juices flowing, stripped and rebuilt this little beauty today...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice:good:

Looks to be in tip top condition


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent work Dave how old is the Cremina? It looks to be gleaming inside and out now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's over 30 years old charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It's over 30 years old charlie


Well to my eye it looks as good as new, so a job well done.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice scrub up ! One for the lever day perhaps?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Looks like brand new!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really lucky to get hold of one in such great original condition.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Have you got any before photos?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am funny don't do before photos as like to see the labour of my love, but it was in nice original condition, will be pulling shots on it this weekend...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a beauty.


----------

